

Twitter hash tags and UTF8 - heroic

Interesting. 
As far as Twitter is concerned, hashtag #ą is the same as #a
And #ö is the same as #oe
But #ć is not #c
And #ź is not #z
======
wxl
I was about to say it may have something to do with the fact that they're
separate letters in other languages, like in Polish ą is a different letter,
as are ć and ź. It may have something to do, though, with the fact that the ą
sounds very similar to a, but ć and ź sound much different from c and z. (I'm
only speaking from my very limited knowledge of Polish, I'm not sure about
other languages.)

~~~
adamzochowski
>> the ą sounds very similar to a

Nope, ą is more similar to 'o' than 'a', and this is seen very often in how
kids write words like 'mówią' as 'mówio'

From wikipedia:

Originally ą was a nasal a but in modern times the pronunciation of this vowel
has shifted to a nasal o sound. It is most commonly pronounced as /ɔw̃/, /ɔn/,
/ɔm/.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%84>

Kind regards

